# Peru shipment..apistogramma, cory cats, oddballs and exotic fish



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey healthy shipment of rare amazon fish have arrived.

All new arrivals listed below. OVER 200 PAIRS OF APISTOGRAMMA IN STOCK!!!


catfish golden	brachyplatystomas flavicans
corydora green	corydoras aeneus
bolt cat	aguarunichthtys torosus
red pencil fish	nannostomos morthentaleri
pez disco	symphysodon aequifasciata
heckelli	cichlasoma heckelli
cupido cichlid	biotodoma cupido
apisotgrama flamengo	apistogramma agazzisis
apistograma red blue	apistogramma agazzisis
apsitograma glaser	apistogramma glaser
apistograma peru inka	apistogramma inka
apistograma pevas	apistogramma pevas
apistograma purple	apistogramma purple
apistograma pandurini	apistogramma pandurini
apistograma sunset	apistogramma sunset
apistograma juruense	apistogramma juruensi
corydora sangama	corydoras virginae
corydora black green	corydoras semiaquidus
corydora narcisus	corydoras narcisus
discus full spotted	symphysodon aequifasciata
corydora huanta	corydoras semiaquidus


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

What are your hours that your open?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you have any A. Glaser and A. Sunset left?


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 20, 2009)

I visited the store a few times over the past couple of weeks. I initally picked up some Apisto atahualpa (Sunset), and went back for a pair of Apisto allpahuayo (formerly sp. schwarzkinn, came in as juruensis). The apistos are all breeding size, great colour and condition (and price!). My allpahuayo pair spawned a week after purchase.

Ryan has some great looking A. pandurini, as well as two agasizii variants. There was also a tank of Laetacara araguiae (I believe) and the largest Peruvian green discus I've ever seen.

Any fan of wild caught SA fish should love this store, for me it was like a candy shop 

I can't wait to see what comes in from Brazil!


----------

